# 1980s/90s BMX parts/bikes In Ohio



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Sep 22, 2010)

Came across a few vintage BMX parts from the 1980s/90s.

Would like to trade all I have for one vintage GT-INTERCEPTOR frame ???
(Late 1980s/90s-Only.

Or sell-out for super cheap ?($50/$60)...Parts in Ohio.

All parts are vintage//No Wal-Mart bikes//

Parts have been out side for years//

Thanks for looking :o)


----------



## partsguy (Sep 23, 2010)

Where are you located? I may want the Western Flyer if isn't too much. I'm really strapped right now.


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Sep 26, 2010)

The parts are in Columbus-Ohio/43231....I would be happy to give you One of the frames for free.

because everybody on Craigslist is not showing-up!...Or lying to me....Sorry the Western flyer is gone (junked it)

Still have 4 good frames & 8 good wheels--vintage parts)))thanks


----------



## partsguy (Sep 28, 2010)

That was the only thing I was really wanting due to its rarity though. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry.......All the old BMX parts are long gone.

10-6-2010 *****


----------



## lllm (Oct 30, 2010)

hi would u bee willing to ship some of that illtake if so thanks man my e mail is bink7987@comcast.net


----------



## lllm (Nov 14, 2010)

hi interrested in the bmx bike with the blue forks if you still have it give me a call at 508 567 5689 the names lenny or e-mail me at bink7987@comcast.net thanks man


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 5, 2011)

Pressed Steel 1915 said:


> Came across a few vintage BMX parts from the 1980s/90s.
> 
> Would like to trade all I have for one vintage GT-INTERCEPTOR frame ???
> (Late 1980s/90s-Only.
> ...




I have Vintage GT Interceptor frame,bars,seat post that is blue with the org GT stickers still on them,Let me know if you still looking for one


----------

